# TV Stand



## OHWC (Nov 5, 2016)

Rough cut Oak TV stand. A little challenging getting a good fit with rough cut lumber. Just a wax finish. Of course my furniture building skills are a work in progress as are my pictures.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2016)

Nothing wrong with that. Looks nice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 5, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## DKMD (Nov 5, 2016)

Very cool! Beautiful furniture with minimal sanding... what's not to like?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 5, 2016)

Nicely done!


----------



## CWS (Nov 5, 2016)

I like it!


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 6, 2016)

Looks great to me. Nicely done.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 6, 2016)

Nice clean design, looks great!What do you mean by rough-cut? straight off your saw? Looks like the oak has a little spalt going on too... cool


----------



## OHWC (Nov 6, 2016)

Barry,

The slabs were flattened but other than that straight off the saw. No jointing.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 6, 2016)

Nice job Ryan.


----------

